
Show HN: I passed up an opportunity to make $200K from my microstartup - 1hakr
https://twitter.com/1HaKr/status/1301142901510995969
======
mtmail
Note, that Show HN is for something you've build, not content like blog posts
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
Those should be regular submissions.

I agree potential $12 income for lifetime subscription is hardly worth the
risk. A user emailing with a question can wipe out the profit already.

~~~
ronakjain90
I think, it makes sense to sell Standalone Mac/Windows/ Apps or Browser
extension because there is no OPS overhead even if you make a $1M in sales.

